

Partner  - mades

Hey Guys<p>I am looking for a partner who acknowledges api programming. The idéa is on paper, simple, fun and ready to go. I am based in Sweden, Stockholm. Please contact me for more information at:<p>contactmetodayornow@gmail.com<p>Cheers
======
mbenjaminsmith
If it's that simple I'd suggest coding it yourself.

I'm a programmer/entrepreneur and was recently approached for a 3-way split in
a mobile game startup. As it stood 33% would go to an illustrator, 33% to an
idea guy and 33% to me. Reviewing the situation it was obvious that only I was
really bringing anything to the table (experience in the mobile market,
numerous shipped software products) and that I could replace the others easily
(plenty of ideas, ongoing relationships with freelance artists). Neither the
illustrator or idea guy had an experience in mobile or games. So, it was
likely to end up that I would contribute most of the knowledge and 80% of the
work -- all for 1/3 of what I would make doing it on my own.

My point is you have zero leverage as an idea guy. If you have more than that,
say, you're an artist, have plenty of money on hand or have some other skill
that will make your business successful, you should talk about that. I doubt
any programmer is willing to invest her time (which will be substantial,
"simple" or not) in order to figure out if your idea has legs.

If you have any chance of making your project successful, you probably also
have the mental tools you need to program something simple yourself. Try it
out!

